# Any comment on DEC TOWER?



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Guy, just finish for my home hunting today.
Any advice re: DEC tower. 50-55k.

Thank.
Ae


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

1br


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds a good price but depends on the unit. Some of the 1 beds aren't in great positions in the building. It's the sleepy end of the Marina but walkable to JBR walk, yacht club, metro most of the year plus chlordane have just opened in DEC


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Its a good part of the marina as there is no problem with traffic and you can get on and off the SZR in either direction without going through a set of lights. Choitrams are opening a supermarket in DEC within the next couple of months. Not sure about the one beds but the 2 beds are a good size and decent vakue. The pool area is on the 5th floor and fairly spacious.
Make sure when you are negotiating to try to get the Air Con included in the rent as it runs all year and you will get charged for it whether you use it or not and that could mean an extra 15k a year.


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello guys.
Any advice on 1.700 sqf unfurnished 2 BDR for 70K in DEC tower?
Thanks!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It`s a decent price for the amount of space you get but if possible get a Marina view, it makes a lot of difference and get it to include chiller!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Its a good part of the marina as there is no problem with traffic and you can get on and off the SZR in either direction without going through a set of lights. Choitrams are opening a supermarket in DEC within the next couple of months. Not sure about the one beds but the 2 beds are a good size and decent vakue. The pool area is on the 5th floor and fairly spacious.
> Make sure when you are negotiating to try to get the Air Con included in the rent as it runs all year and you will get charged for it whether you use it or not and that could mean an extra 15k a year.


This is generally considered to be the worst part of the marina.


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for your insights. Do you recommend some specific towers?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jimbo, I think that you better stick to the palm old boy as you obviosly have no idea about the Marina.
For example, find me a better view than I have from my place and i`ll move. Find me somewhere that I can get on and off the SZR more easily or a bigger place with a full Marina view for 70 grand?
Yes, thought so.

The downside is that the fixtures and fittings are not to a very high standard but having lived in an Emaar shoe box for a couple of years i`m quite happy to trade that in to gain the space to have my motorbike and an 8x4 pool table in my living room. The oly place i`d move to for the space is Enirates Crown but it`s almost twice the price.

At the start a few of my friends lived on the Palm but the novelty soon wears off.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Felix, I didn't say that DEC tower was bad, but that that part of the Marina is generally considered the worst part of the marina. I did work exclusively in the Marina for the best part of a year so have a fair idea of the locale!


----------

